# Reinforcements for Chaos Daemons & Dark Eldar; Simon Grant: Disciple of Khorne



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

This was unexpected for me personally.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=17800001a


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

:0 I didn't see that comming. The problem with the battle force is that it actually saves money.

Also look what I found.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the battle force is very welcome.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Herald looks crap imo


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Out of curiosity - I saw the battleforce painted in the window of the Dundee GW about a month ago. Thought it was a store force, rather than a new Battleforce. 

Then saw the Battleforce in this month's WD, but in both cases I noticed there were no Plaguebearers. Is the battleforce sans Nurgle?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I notice that they have remained at metal prices, still very expensive.

All prices in Aussie dollars

Daemon Battleforce $175 (still you save $58 if purchased individual boxes)
Herald of Tzeentch $61
The Changeling $28
Bloodthirster $94
Lord of Change $94
Banners $33


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, i hate those old GW greater deamons, wish they would redo them. The lord of change is passable but that Khorne bull-thing makes we laugh (albeit, if I met him in real life I might not be laughing...)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah the battle force is definitely welcome. Personally I like the Herald of Tzeentch and glad they finally produced a model for him.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Man, i hate those old GW greater deamons, wish they would redo them. The lord of change is passable but that Khorne bull-thing makes we laugh (albeit, if I met him in real life I might not be laughing...)


If it actually looked like that, I would definitely be laughing. I'd be laughing right up until it slices me in two. Even then, I may have a smile on my face.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Out of curiosity - I saw the battleforce painted in the window of the Dundee GW about a month ago. Thought it was a store force, rather than a new Battleforce.
> 
> Then saw the Battleforce in this month's WD, but in both cases I noticed there were no Plaguebearers. Is the battleforce sans Nurgle?


there are no nurgle plastics yet so they wont be included in a battleforce,can see them swapping some bloodletters for plaguebearers when they do eventually release them in plastic.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Thanks B&K. Had a wee worry that ol' Papa was going the way of the legendary fifth Chaos God...

:wink:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok...just one thing wtf is up with the staff head of the Tzentch GD


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Blood for the um, Blood Donkey? Please re sculpt that damned thing.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

anyone see this Storm of Magic daemon binding thing? sounds interesting, and id love to try it. anyone else do that yet?

I need to go into GW now to look at this Storm of Magic book, might renew my love of my WoC if I can... aquire... some chaos daemons of Khorne to go with my Khorne Warriors and Khorne leaders


----------



## Bad Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Why would they have so much Slaanesh forces? Couldn't they have more diverse units?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bad Wolf said:


> Why would they have so much Slaanesh forces? Couldn't they have more diverse units?


the box has three out of the four gods and 4 out of the 5 plastic troop kits in it,it cant really get more diverse than that.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Whilst I love my Daemons and their diversity, I am not keen on the Greater Daemon models, but they are old models. I hope GW bring out some other Herald models, that would be awesome!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The old bloodthirster is indeed showing his age. What is the DE unit called. I am unfamiliar with that one.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I picked up the Herald today. Love it. A fair few options, perfect moulding. 

Im going to buy another to convert my Blue Scribes instead of using the old metal Disc from Fantasy. (using two old style Horrors) and then stick the Herald on foot, since he looks like he will work well on that too.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

The Dark Eldar model is called the Meadusea (spelling might be wrong). It's part of the Archon retinue.


----------

